# Command



## Gast2 (4. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab das standard command save in meiner toolbar aufgenommen doch wird dieses NIE aktive auch wenn mein editor isDirty true zurück liefern... an was kann es liegen?


----------



## reinsle (5. Dez 2009)

Hy,

machst du bei einer Änderung ein:

firePropertyChange(PROP_DIRTY);

(oder so ähnlich)

Sonst erfährt die Laufzeitumgebung nicht, ob sich was an deinem Model verändert hat.

Robert


----------



## Gast2 (6. Dez 2009)

haha okay vergessen zu registrien OMG


----------

